# best camera phone??



## anispace (Jan 20, 2005)

i want to know about the best camera phone available??

price,features etc.

the SE s700i is a nice 1 i guess


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 20, 2005)

What is your budget man?

@10k 
7250i
6610i

@16k
K700i (just for camera purpose then it is ok, but this has serious compactible issues and also in night mode, the quality isn't good)

@22k
6670
6630 
both of these has 1.3mp cam, and can work without sim card. 

_But irrespective of budget, my choice is 6610i , @9k, it is the best phone and a good value buy._


----------



## blade_runner (Jan 20, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> What is your budget man?
> 
> @10k
> 7250i
> ...



Agreed with everything ! except u saying 6610i is a gr8 fone, the cam on it a CIF cam with the worst pic quality imho.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 20, 2005)

blade_runner said:
			
		

> Agreed with everything ! except u saying 6610i is a gr8 fone, the cam on it a CIF cam with the worst pic quality imho.


Hmm, blade u cant get a phone with a great resolution for just 9k. 
Remember 6610 was a best seller nokia has produced, and yes i said it is a value buy and i know the cam sux big times in 6610i and it has polyringtones, FM radio, java support and the best keypad i have worked on, can really type on fast SMS..., and i have 6610 and u can guess the rest...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 20, 2005)

K700i, or S700i, depending on your budget


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 20, 2005)

dunno 'bout others.. but i got a K500i.... just laggin bhind K700i by a tooth.err. bluetooth... Both have da same camera


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 21, 2005)

SE S700i has the best camera...1.3MP and has a ton of controls...as far as nokia is concerned, the 6630 has the best camera...only prob with the 6630' camera is that it doesnt offer u a lot of controls...and with SE, u get a 262k screen...which makes those pix look good!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 21, 2005)

My Opinion Not Much......T610 For Normal Budget 11k   
Nokia 6600 For Mid-Range 14.5k
Nokia 7610 For The Ultimate Megapixel Experience For Whooping 23k 8) 
Plus Add a S700i Too Cause Has Excellent capture Quality


----------

